# Goodbye Panasonic Plasmas/Hello Apple OEM Supplier??



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There are a number of reports out there discussing whether or not Panasonic is going to continue building PDP/LCD's and I am beginning to think at best there might be new Panasonic Plasmas offered in 2013.

Here are some links:
http://www.reuters.com/assets/print?aid=USBRE89F1BQ20121016
http://www.whathifi.com/news/japan-...on-to-cut-production-of-lcd-and-plasma-panels
http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1350462926
http://www.techradar.com/news/television/panasonic-dropping-tvs-for-ipad-screens-1104910
http://appleinsider.com/articles/12...-to-build-lcd-panels-for-apples-ipad---report

This really does not look too good. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Something is not right. Granted panasonic is having tough time like everybody else but more so for them since plasma demand is going down year after year. 

I can easily see them exiting the plasma side and continue on the LED side but they do have the best plasma's out there.. 

It will be interesting to see which direction they take..


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

There are several articles on this up in the news section of the forum, including a response from Panasonic's US representatives.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I should have looked and posted there. While many of us questioned how much longer Panasonic was going to make PDP's given the huge red ink, I did not think it was this serious.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

The truth seems to lay more in the interpretation of the original Japanese document than anything else. It does appear Panny may stop making LCD televisions due to the red ink, but I doubt they will stop making plasma displays. It seems that there is no profit in the bigger screen when it comes to some technology and they can make more profit on smaller screens such as the iPad, again however, I think they will continue to make the best plasma displays out there for some time.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Savjac said:


> , I think they will continue to make the best plasma displays out there for some time.


I hope they do continue the plasma line since they are the leaders in plasma tv's but at the same time I can also see them leaving the area since the market is more and more leaning toward LED/LCD.. 

After all, Plasma's are going down every year in demand..


----------

